# Home Brew Section Poll!!!!!



## hill450 (May 13, 2012)

Hey guys lets give Home Brewing its own section!

yes or no


----------



## Pork Chop (May 13, 2012)

Heck yes,, a poll!!!  This will be great


----------



## SCBeast (May 13, 2012)

Yes..........Would be nice!


----------



## Digitalash (May 13, 2012)

voted, let's keep this bumped. I'm gonna post this in the anabolic zone unless someone already has


----------



## Vibrant (May 13, 2012)

should've made this a public poll though...... so we can see all the gear haters


----------



## hill450 (May 14, 2012)

I didn't see that option lol I doubt anyone says no. And yea I put it in the Anabolic section digital


----------



## Pork Chop (May 14, 2012)

I tried to cheat and vote twice but the machine would not let me, damit....


----------



## hill450 (May 14, 2012)

bump bump we need more votes people!


----------



## Pork Chop (May 14, 2012)

the 50th person to vote YES will get a full body Message by John Travolta!!!! I just spoke to his attorny and he has agreed...


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 14, 2012)

Yes and Yes!


----------



## hill450 (May 14, 2012)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> Yes and Yes!



Did you vote? lol


----------



## Arnold (May 15, 2012)

I created a sub-forum of this one called Homebrew Chemistry.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2012)

Prince is a smooth pimp.   That is all.


----------



## Vibrant (May 15, 2012)

Prince said:


> I created a sub-forum of this one called Homebrew Chemistry.



prince is awesome


----------



## bigbenj (May 15, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> the 50th person to vote YES will get a full body Message by John Travolta!!!! I just spoke to his attorny and he has agreed...



brb......creating 50 accounts


----------



## Chrisotpherm (May 15, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> brb......creating 50 accounts



Lol


----------



## tinyshrek (May 15, 2012)

To lazy to brew anymore, rather pay the extra amount(plus it keeps u away from helping ur friends out ) Shits easy as hell though


----------



## Pork Chop (May 15, 2012)

Thanks Prince


----------



## keith1569 (May 15, 2012)

Sweet!
Thanks prince


----------



## hill450 (May 15, 2012)

Whoo!


----------

